# Record Power BS350S Bandsaw Modifications - Part 1: Blade Guide Upgrade Using Rikon Tool-Less Kit



## MikeK (26 Aug 2020)

I made several modifications to my Record Power BS350S bandsaw over the past few weeks and decided to post them here in case anyone with a similar bandsaw was interested.

Here are the modifications I made and will be documenting here. I’ll update the list below with links to the other threads as I add them::

1. Upgrade upper and lower blade guides with the Rikon tool-less kit made for the Rikon 10-324 and 10-325 bandsaws.
2. Add an electrical outlet to the upper frame so I can power the magnetic base LED lamp.
3. Add blade shroud to improve dust collection.
4. Rip Fence Upgrade
5. Replace the stock wheeled base with a sturdy cabinet with drawers, locking casters, and push handle.


=====

I watched several YouTube videos about the Rikon 10-324 bandsaw and noticed immediately how similar it was to the Record Power BS350S. I decided to take a chance on the tool-less upgrade kit, fully expecting it to not be a simple install as shown in the Rikon videos. It was not a simple install, but I accomplished everything using common tools. The only powered tools I used were a cordless drill and a Dremel with a cutoff wheel. If I had some metal cutting blades for my jigsaw, I would have used it instead of a hacksaw.

Note: If you are concerned about the warranty of your bandsaw, this is not the kit for you. A complete installation requires making several permanent modifications to the bandsaw frame.

Here is the Rikon tool-less kit as it arrived in the mail.








A view of the inside of the box showing the components. I first noticed that the upper blade guard was longer than the OEM guard, so this would have to be cut in order to fit in the upper wheel section. I also noticed that the optional scale for the upper blade guard was marked in imperial and metric; however, for some metric haters, the scale was in centimeters.







A comparison of the stock and upgrade upper blade guides. The Record Power BS350S guide is on the left and the Rikon tool-less blade guide is on the left. The upper blade guide was the only part that was a one-for-one exchange and did not require any modifications to the bandsaw to install and adjust.







A comparison of the stock and upgrade lower blade guides. The Record Power BS350S lower guide components are on the left and the Rikon tool-less lower blade guide is on the right. All of the RP components are mounted to the trunnion, while the Rikon guide is attached to the frame. Unlike the upper blade guide, the lower blade guide required some modification to the bandsaw frame in order to fit.







Here is an image of the Rikon tool-less upper blade guide attached. The exchange was easy and took seconds. One bolt holds the blade guide to the upper arm.







Here is another view of the Rikon upper blade guide installed. The black knobs on each roller bearing lock the bearing in place. When the knob is loosened, the spring-loaded shaft moves the bearing away from the blade, so you have to push the bearing back to the blade for each adjustment.







Here is a comparison of the Record Power and Rikon upper blade guards. The Record Power blade guard cannot be used with the Rikon upper blade guide, because of clearance issues. Likewise, the Rikon blade guide can’t be used as is because it hits the upper wheel housing safety switch.







Another interference issue is with bracket that is part of the upper wheel housing. The bracket prevents the upper arm from fully raising because it makes contact with the blade guard and the upper blade guide. The only purpose for this bracket is to catch a moving slide on the stock upper blade guard. Since I removed the stock blade guard, this bracket is no longer required. A single pass with the Dremel cutoff wheel, and the bracket is history.







The modified blade guard and blade guide installed. The blade guard has a clear plastic window in order to see the upper bearing and make adjustments.







Another view of the new blade guard and blade guide in the fully raised position.







A view of the upper blade guard with the access door opened.







A view of the upper arm in the fully lowered position. The bearings are in contact with the table.







Available height of cut with the stock Record Power BS350S blade guides installed.







Available height of cut with the Rikon tool-less blade guide upgrade kit installed. I lost about one centimeter of cut height (10mm for those of you who fear or despise the lovely centimeter).







And now the fun begins. I realized as I unpacked the Rikon tool-less kit and tried to dry fit the parts, that the lower blade guides would require most of the effort in this project. Here is the stock lower blade guide. Despite several cleanings, the only roller bearing in the stock setup constantly seizes. It might as well be a stack of washers for all the good it does.







I had to cut a wider section in the lower frame to accommodate the Rikon lower blade guide assembly. I also drilled two holes in the lower frame to allow attaching of the guide bracket using two M5 screws. The normal installation uses one screw and a locator grub screw in an elongated hole already drilled in the Rikon 10-324 lower frame. I like my version better, since there is no way for the lower blade guide to twist.







Another view of the lower wheel housing showing the modification to the frame.







The new Rikon tool-less lower blade guide upgrade installed. There is plenty of room for movement to accommodate a 3/4-inch 3TPI blade without the side roller bearings interfering with the teeth.







Another view of the Rikon upgrade.







To make adjusting the right roller bearing a bit easier, I drilled a 20mm hole in the side of the frame. The hole is covered up in normal use by a bracket I made for the blade shroud dust collection modification.







I fitted a 1/2-inch 3TPI M42 blade I bought from TuffSaws and set the rollers.







Another view of the lower blade guide with the blade fitted.


----------



## MikeG. (26 Aug 2020)

Well, you're a braver man than me. I'd be worried that taking such a substantial cut out of the body of the machine would reduce its ability to properly tension bigger blades, given that it doesn't have a frame.


----------



## MikeK (26 Aug 2020)

I'm a risk taker.


----------



## Harken in Wood (27 Aug 2020)

Hi. Thanks for the comprehensive guide on modifying a Record Bandsaw.have been looking for some way to modify the blade guides on my Record bandsaw and this certainly would fit the bill. All I need is to find a source of the kit in U.K. if possible. I am also going to have a go at improving the dust extraction detailed.


----------



## RichardG (27 Aug 2020)

Rikon Bearing Guide Retrofit Kit : Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools


Free delivery and returns on all eligible orders. Shop Rikon Bearing Guide Retrofit Kit.



www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## Harken in Wood (27 Aug 2020)

Many thanks.


----------



## Jonm (27 Aug 2020)

MikeK said:


> I'm a risk taker.


The main force on the base is vertically upwards applied at the axle of the lower pulley (due to tensioning the blade). There is a corresponding vertical force downwards on the top pulley axle. These forces are resisted by the frame. The frame would fail either by bending of the vertical part of the frame between the upper and lower boxes or the whole frame twisting. The part of the base you have cut away is in the area to prevent the frame twisting. You have widened part length an existing slot and not cut in to a thinner part of the frame. I think it should be fine, if you had deepened the existing slot then maybe not so good.


----------



## MikeK (27 Aug 2020)

Jonm said:


> The part of the base you have cut away is in the area to prevent the frame twisting. You have widened part length an existing slot and not cut in to a thinner part of the frame. I think it should be fine, if you had deepened the existing slot then maybe not so good.



I removed less material than same area on the Rikon 10-324, based on watching several videos. I'm not concerned about the twisting or flexing because the widest blade I'll use is 5/8-inch carbon steel. Most of the time, the blades will be 1/2-inch and smaller.

I also noticed during the research for this, that the Rikon does not have the safety switches in the upper and lower doors, but the upper riser has the cable access hole for the safety switch cable. This reinforced my theory that these are made in the same factory or from similar plans, and the blade guide upgrade will fit.


----------



## RichardG (27 Aug 2020)

One question. On the lower guide could you have removed the guide block from the side bracket and turned it 180 degrees and then mounted it on the other side of the slot so all the guides are then above the body of the saw? Is there space to do this?


----------



## MikeK (27 Aug 2020)

RichardG said:


> Rikon Bearing Guide Retrofit Kit : Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools
> 
> 
> Free delivery and returns on all eligible orders. Shop Rikon Bearing Guide Retrofit Kit.
> ...


Thanks, Richard! I bought from U.S. vendor, but that vendor received the kit from the same source as your link and just repackaged it. The original shipping label was from South Dakota.


----------



## MikeK (27 Aug 2020)

RichardG said:


> One question. On the lower guide could you have removed the guide block from the side bracket and turned it 180 degrees and then mounted it on the other side of the slot so all the guides are then above the body of the saw? Is there space to do this?



I didn't think of that, but will have a look at the saw again to see if it would work. I haven't put the cast iron table back on yet, so I can remove the lower guide block and see if it will fit.

It would certainly take up the space I wanted for the dust extraction. As it is now, I removed the plastic blade guard that came with the lower guide block so I could fit the dust extraction pipe.


----------



## MikeK (27 Aug 2020)

RichardG said:


> One question. On the lower guide could you have removed the guide block from the side bracket and turned it 180 degrees and then mounted it on the other side of the slot so all the guides are then above the body of the saw? Is there space to do this?



Here are some images showing the spacing if the Rikon lower guide block is rotated 180 degrees so the mounting bracket is on the other side.

This image shows a 90-degree rotation so you can see the spacing. The thrust bearing is aligned with the blade path.







This images shows the 180-dgree rotation, with the block resting on the frame.






I don't think it's practical to try this, but I did notice that the block now touches the main trunnion carriage bolt cap, whereas it doesn't touch it in the normal installation. It is close, but there is clearance. This might limit the minumum width of the blade used in the saw since the block adjustment determines the gullet clearance of the side bearings. 

The smallest blade I have is a 1/4-inch 12-14TPI, and with the block as far back as it will go and the blade correctly centered on the wheels, the side bearings are just clear of the gullet. With the block touching the trunnion bolt, it would not be possible to correctly set the side bearings for this blade without adjusting the tracking to bring the blade closer to the front edge of the wheel.


----------



## RichardG (27 Aug 2020)

That’s a shame, it may have been an easier solution. Those guides look very well engineered, certainly much better than the originals, if only record would make an official upgrade


----------



## Spectric (28 Aug 2020)

Hi there

I do like someone who is willing to go that bit extra to make a machine perform as they want and not just accept that the OEM got it right. Looking at your images I would say that these guides are the same as a Sabre 350 and you have no worries about enlarging the slot to get the lower guides fitted as thats what Record have done on the 350. It is worth noting that Record now sell the Sabre fence and rail as an upgrade for the BS350 & 400 so will they get round to selling the guides as an upgrade as well? I suspect that they may have concerns because of modifications around safety guards and implications involving PUWER and the machinery directive although I bet there are many out there in domestic workshops who have taken the hacksaw to something!

I have also seen or read somewhere that the lower guides are far less important than the upper guides, anyone any thoughts or expand on this? I think that both sets of guides act together to support the blade either side of where it is cutting but there is so much differing info out there.


----------



## AJB Temple (28 Aug 2020)

Interesting thread. Quite a few people seem to upgrade their Record bandsaws. I looked at them a few years ago when I bought my bandsaw, but I thought they were cheaply made (plastic knobs and adjustment wheels, not very good fence etc) so by the time I had fixed it I would be better off with a more expensive saw. As it happens I still bought the wrong saw (with what I know now and the use it has had).


----------



## MikeK (28 Aug 2020)

Spectric said:


> Hi there
> 
> I do like someone who is willing to go that bit extra to make a machine perform as they want and not just accept that the OEM got it right. Looking at your images I would say that these guides are the same as a Sabre 350 and you have no worries about enlarging the slot to get the lower guides fitted as thats what Record have done on the 350. It is worth noting that Record now sell the Sabre fence and rail as an upgrade for the BS350 & 400 so will they get round to selling the guides as an upgrade as well? I suspect that they may have concerns because of modifications around safety guards and implications involving PUWER and the machinery directive although I bet there are many out there in domestic workshops who have taken the hacksaw to something!
> 
> I have also seen or read somewhere that the lower guides are far less important than the upper guides, anyone any thoughts or expand on this? I think that both sets of guides act together to support the blade either side of where it is cutting but there is so much differing info out there.



Thank you! These guides are also standard on the Rikon 10-326 bandsaw, which looks strangely similar to the Record Power Sabre-350. However, it appears that the RP retained the split upper blade guard and extended the locking knobs for the upper guide side rollers.

I found only one source, A.L.T. Saws and Spares Ltd, that makes aftermarket roller guides for the Record Power BS350S, but they only make the upper guide. According to Lee at ALT, the upper guide performs 80 percent of the work, so they don't bother with the lower guide.


----------



## MikeK (28 Aug 2020)

Spectric said:


> It is worth noting that Record now sell the Sabre fence and rail as an upgrade for the BS350 & 400 so will they get round to selling the guides as an upgrade as well?



Given the amount of modification to the frame in order to install the lower guides, I don't think these will be available as an upgrade for the BS350S. I didn't know about the fence upgrade, but just ordered it from the German distributor. I noticed the Sabre 350 comes with one fence, but the upgrade comes with two fences.


----------



## MikeK (28 Aug 2020)

I put the table back on the saw and then put the 1/2-inch 3TPI M24 blade on it. After aligning the table to the blade in both axes, aligning the fence to the miter slots, and then aligning the fence and table to the blade, it was time for a test cut. 

I fed a short piece of 125mm x 52mm kiln-dried beech through to see how well it would resaw. Not to be too greedy, because I don't have a tall resaw fence and didn't think to make a temporary fence using MDF, I made three consistent 3mm slices of 125mm beech. As Doug Marcaida would say, "it will cut".

I have never been able to resaw anything on this saw since I had it and it was marginally effective at cutting plywood. I'm sure most of the success is from using quality blades, and maybe a little from better blade guides. I might spare it from the river after all.

Also, I bought the three-DVD set *The Complete Bandsaw* from @Steve Maskery, but have only watched the first DVD so far. I would have never checked to see if blade was tracking properly on the lower wheel, but did so after watching this on Steve's DVD. Sure enough, the teeth were almost at the front edge of the bottom wheel with the blade tracking properly on the top wheel. Apparently, this has been the condition since the saw was new. The wear marks on the tire were only on the front edge. A few small adjustments of the axle bolts, and the blade was where it should be. For me, this was worth the price of the DVDs, so I should watch the others now.


----------



## mr rusty (30 Aug 2020)

Hi Mike



> The smallest blade I have is a 1/4-inch 12-14TPI, and with the block as far back as it will go and the blade correctly centered on the wheels, the side bearings are just clear of the gullet. With the block touching the trunnion bolt, it would not be possible to correctly set the side bearings for this blade without adjusting the tracking to bring the blade closer to the front edge of the wheel.



Not quite sure what you are saying here - are you saying it does work OK for 1/4" blade or no it doesn't without tracking adjustment?

Also any chance you could upload the dimensions of the cut-out you made and hole positions?

I think this is a great mod, and I've ordered the kit myself, because have always felt the blade guides were not that great.


----------



## MikeK (30 Aug 2020)

mr rusty said:


> Not quite sure what you are saying here - are you saying it does work OK for 1/4" blade or no it doesn't without tracking adjustment?
> 
> Also any chance you could upload the dimensions of the cut-out you made and hole positions?



The blade guides, as I installed them, work perfectly for the 1/4-inch blade when the blade is centered on the wheels. The front edge of the side bearings are clear of the gullets.

I'll post an image with the dimensions for the cut-out later today. The hole locations for the bracket are determined when the block is temporarily put in place and aligned with the tensioned blade. There are two holes in the bracket, but they are close together in order to fit in the elongated hole in the Rikon frame. I used one of the holes and drilled another hole closer to the other edge of the bracket to give it more stability. It will be more clear when you see the bracket.

I removed the lower wheel during this process, since I didn't want to damage it during the cutting and drilling operations. I did put the wheel and blade on several times to check the alignment of the guide block, but removed them when drilling or cutting. The lower wheel comes off easily without a gear puller.

With the blade guide temporarily held in place with a small G-clamp on the bracket and frame, I marked the location of the front hole on the RP frame. I removed the block and drilled the hole with a 3mm pilot drill and worked my way up to a 5.5mm drill. I attached the guide block to the frame using an M5 screw and checking the alignment of the thrust bearing to the tensioned blade. When I was satisfied, I traced around the bracket on the frame so I had some alignment marks.

Then I removed the blade, lower wheel from the saw, and removed the bracket from the guide block. I attached the bracket to the frame using an M5 screw and the G-clamp, while ensuring the bracket was aligned with marks I made on the frame. I needed to remove the bracket in order to have room to drill through the bracket and frame at the same time for the second mounting hole. For the second hole, I started with a 3mm pilot drill and then used a 4.2mm drill, which is the tap drill size for the M5 thread. I removed the bracket from the frame and drilled the frame hole to 5.5mm. 

After tapping the bracket hole with an M5 tap, I attached the bracket to the guide block, and attached the guide block to the frame. Then I installed the lower wheel (don't forget the belt) and the blade.

If you use SAE hardware instead of metric, the 10-32 thread is similar to the M5. Use a #21 drill for the tap hole in the bracket and a #7 for the through hole in the frame.


----------



## mr rusty (30 Aug 2020)

cheers mike. I'm uk so metric


----------



## MikeK (30 Aug 2020)

Here's the image showing the approximate dimensions. The dashed red line shows the profile of the frame before the cuts.


----------



## mr rusty (8 Nov 2020)

Thanks for this thread. Just fitted this kit to my 350 today to your measurements. Perfect job and works a treat. This is a great upgrade. Cheers.


----------



## MikeK (8 Nov 2020)

mr rusty said:


> Thanks for this thread. Just fitted this kit to my 350 today to your measurements. Perfect job and works a treat. This is a great upgrade. Cheers.



You are welcome, and I'm glad you're happy with the results. Were you a bit apprehensive about making the first cut in the chassis?


----------



## Spectric (8 Nov 2020)

Hi

Another option is to fit the Record Sabre guides to the earlier machines, been looking at this and I would initially only change the top guides. I think the Rikon machine is another clone based on Record or vica versa.


----------



## mr rusty (8 Nov 2020)

> Were you a bit apprehensive about making the first cut in the chassis?



Not really - From your thread it all looked straightforward. When I came across your mod, it instantly looked like a good upgrade because I've never been totally happy with the original guides. You did the hard work, figuring it out. It only took me an hour or so to fit.


----------



## MikeK (8 Nov 2020)

Spectric said:


> Another option is to fit the Record Sabre guides to the earlier machines, been looking at this and I would initially only change the top guides. I think the Rikon machine is another clone based on Record or vica versa.



Roy, if you want yet another option, Lee at A.L.T. Saws and Spares LTD offers a direct replacement set of upper roller guides for the Record Power BS300E, BS350S, and BS400. In August, he quoted £83.40, which included the 20-percent VAT. I have no idea if the price changed. The part number is RPRG1, but it is not listed on his website. I found a reference to these guides and emailed Lee.





Image from A.L.T. Saws and Spares LTD


The literature for these state the upper guides do 80-percent of the work, so he doesn't offer the lower guides. There is a loss of 50mm in cutting height with these rollers.


----------



## Spectric (9 Nov 2020)

Cheers Mike

I have seen something similar that also reduces cutting height, why don't they design without the loss in cut!


----------



## MikeK (9 Nov 2020)

Spectric said:


> Cheers Mike
> 
> I have seen something similar that also reduces cutting height, why don't they design without the loss in cut!



The Rikon conversion resulted in a loss of about 10mm, so I can live with that. I am interested in your results if you decide to install the Sabre350 guides.

The Rikon upper guide replacement was fast...remove bolt, remove old guide, install new guide, install same bolt. The rest of the upgrade took time since I had to cut the blade guide and upper wheel housing. The Rikon doesn't have a safety switch in the upper wheel door, so the blade guide can be longer.


----------



## Spectric (9 Nov 2020)

Hi Mike

Having looked at the Sabre machine it looks like it attaches onto the same single stub as the Bs400 and should be a simple fitment and hopefully have a better blade guide. I am only looking at the top guide as I have found the lower guide adjustment seems to make no difference to the cut wheras the top guides do.


----------



## pops92 (10 Nov 2020)

MikeK said:


> The Rikon conversion resulted in a loss of about 10mm, so I can live with that. I am interested in your results if you decide to install the Sabre350 guides.
> 
> The Rikon upper guide replacement was fast...remove bolt, remove old guide, install new guide, install same bolt. The rest of the upgrade took time since I had to cut the blade guide and upper wheel housing. The Rikon doesn't have a safety switch in the upper wheel door, so the blade guide can be longer.


Not proving easy to purchase this at the moment.


----------



## Dave B (17 Jul 2021)

Hi guys.
This is a great thread full of information and I would love the opportunity to fit these guides to my 350S but can't find any.
Is there anyone who's knows where I can make a purchase.

Many thanks 

Dave.


----------



## MikeK (18 Jul 2021)

@Dave B I've looked for European sources, and can't find any. I found several sources from U.S. vendors, but couldn't find any who ship to Europe.


----------



## MikeJhn (18 Jul 2021)

Have a look at this thread: Axminster HBS350N / RECORD POWER BS350 Bandsaw Advice?


----------



## Dave B (19 Jul 2021)

MikeJhn said:


> Have a look at this thread: Axminster HBS350N / RECORD POWER BS350 Bandsaw Advice?


I would liked to of had a set of those on my saw but its not to he.
Thanks for looking for me Mike K much appreciated.

Mike jhn 
That threat makes for interesting reading and I fancy a go with those guides for Axminster.
Cheers 
Dave


----------



## Dave B (19 Jul 2021)

MikeJhn said:


> Have a look at this thread: Axminster HBS350N / RECORD POWER BS350 Bandsaw Advice?


I would liked to of had a set of those on my saw but its not to he.
Thanks for looking for me Mike K much appreciated.

Mike jhn 
That threat makes for interesting reading and I fancy a go with those guides for Axminster.
Cheers 
Dave


----------



## clogs (19 Jul 2021)

MikeeK,
excellent write up.....and photo's.....
just one small thing, in the future u would be better with a 3-4 mm hole drilled into the frame (or anything plate wise) at the internal corners....
then just cut to the holes...apart from a neater job it also stress relieves the cut corners, partiq on something with stress...
just sayin...


----------



## MikeK (19 Jul 2021)

clogs said:


> MikeeK,
> excellent write up.....and photo's.....
> just one small thing, in the future u would be better with a 3-4 mm hole drilled into the frame (or anything plate wise) at the internal corners....
> then just cut to the holes...apart from a neater job it also stress relieves the cut corners, partiq on something with stress...
> just sayin...



Thank you and I take your point on the stress relief holes, or maybe even radiused corners. The analysis on the BOAC crashes were required reading in one of my engineering courses. If the modifications had been closer to the vertical riser, I would have made different cuts to account for the strain relief.


----------



## Dave B (19 Jul 2021)

Well after reading up on that thread which covered the Axminster HBS350N blade guide set for upgrade on the BS350 I am all about ready to buy a set for my saw.
I have to just ask if I may. Mike K, are the sabre 350 guides the same as your Rikon guides with the exception to the extended front locking knobs for the side bearings on the top unit? 
If there are close enough i might consider those as well.

Thanks you for your time everybody.

Dave


----------



## MikeK (20 Jul 2021)

Dave B said:


> Well after reading up on that thread which covered the Axminster HBS350N blade guide set for upgrade on the BS350 I am all about ready to buy a set for my saw.
> I have to just ask if I may. Mike K, are the sabre 350 guides the same as your Rikon guides with the exception to the extended front locking knobs for the side bearings on the top unit?
> If there are close enough i might consider those as well.
> 
> ...


Dave,

I think the Sabre guides are similar, but not identical. The upper guides might be closer to the Rikon guides, but the lower guides are different and might not fit on the BS350. 

I found a few closeup photos of the Sabre lower guides and compared them to the Rikon guides. The L-shaped mounting bracket and bearing mounting block are different. The bearings sit higher in the Sabre 350 chassis than the Rikon bearings, which will require removing more material from the chassis top. However, it might be possible to mount the bearing block with the L-bracket inside the chassis and still have room to make the adjustments on the rear bearing.







This is the Rikon lower bearing guide installed in my bandsaw.


----------



## MikeJhn (20 Jul 2021)

Mike is there any reason why this is no longer available: https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums...r-record-power-bs350s-bandsaw-t104848-15.html

Also a couple of other threads I started on the Record Power guide modifications.


----------



## MikeK (20 Jul 2021)

MikeJhn said:


> Mike is there any reason why this is no longer available: https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums...r-record-power-bs350s-bandsaw-t104848-15.html
> 
> Also a couple of other threads I started on the Record Power guide modifications.



Mike,

The thread is still there, but is likely a formatting error in the URL from the conversion to XenForo. If you are clicking on embedded URLs from within threads, the links might not work if they were created before the conversion. If you find any of these, report the post and I can fix the URL.

Here is the link to the thread from your post, which is a remnant from the previous software:

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/axminster-rip-fence-upgrade-for-record-power-bs350s-bandsaw-t104848-15.html

Here is the new link for the thread before I changed the title to add the Sabre 350 guides:

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/threads/axminster-rip-fence-upgrade-for-record-power-bs350s-bandsaw.104848/

The thread URLs were changed during the conversion to XenForo, but embedded links in posts were not converted.

The important part of the URL is the six-digit number at the end. Everything between "threads/" and the number can be deleted and XenForo will still display the thread. For example,

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/threads/104848/

and 

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/threads/rip-fence-upgrade-for-record-power-bs350s-bandsaw-axminster-and-sabre350.104848/

will still navigate to









Record Power BS350S Bandsaw Modifications - Part 4: Rip Fence Upgrade


I made several modifications to my Record Power BS350S bandsaw and documented them here in case anyone with a similar bandsaw was interested. Here are the modifications I made so far. I’ll update the list below with links to the other threads as I add them:: 1. Upgrade upper and lower blade...




www.ukworkshop.co.uk


----------



## Dave B (20 Jul 2021)

Thanks Mike K for putting the photos up for me to look at. 
Please speak freely if I got this wrong.
The picture showing lower guides on the Sabre mounted higher through aperture of the top plate making an enlarged opening tells me that I shouldn't have any reason for concern to cut out a larger opening on my saw if that's the route I have to go with.

I like your idea to try and position the bracket on the underside of the top plate and it does look from the photo that its a definite option. If I need to make any modifications to the bracket or make a new one, that could be option two.

I have Emailed RP to ask if they sell the guides and hopefully they will come back with some good news. 
Haven't been able to find one in other places just yet..

Many many thanks 

Dave


----------



## Spectric (20 Jul 2021)

When you look at the later Sabre guides and compare to the earlier BS guides they both attach using that round pin, I would have thought that by now Record would be selling these later guides as an upgrade for earlier saws just like they have with the later fence which is available as an upgrade part.


----------



## Dave B (20 Jul 2021)

Spectric said:


> When you look at the later Sabre guides and compare to the earlier BS guides they both attach using that round pin, I would have thought that by now Record would be selling these later guides as an upgrade for earlier saws just like they have with the later fence which is available as an upgrade part.



Thanks for your reply.

Fingers crossed that they do sell an upgrade set of guides for older saws.

Thanks 

Dave


----------



## Benpointer (26 Jul 2021)

Hi there, does anyone know where/how to get hold of one of the Rikon tool-less guide kits in the UK? I can't find anyone on the internet selling them. Thanks!


----------



## RichardG (26 Jul 2021)

Dave B said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Fingers crossed that they do sell an upgrade set of guides for older saws.
> 
> ...



If they were going to do this they’d have done it by now. I suspect the cost of packaging the bits up together with a failsafe set of instructions together with the number of supports calls and quantity they’d sell probably just doesn’t stack up. Plus they’d really like you to buy a Sabre, I note they now have a 10 inch Sabre variant and wonder if the 12 inch version is also on the way….


----------



## Dave B (2 Aug 2021)

Well I took the plunge and bought the Sabre top set of blade guides as a complete kit. 
As expected, some modifications had to be made to the blade guard as the Sabre guides are a good bit larger compared to the OEM version. Had to and remounted the guard about 15mm hight in its mount position so just drilled and tapped an new thread to secure it. I am really pleased with the result and now I have bearings facing the correct way guiding the blade as they are intended. 

I am going to order a lower set if RP have them in stock and see if that will fit. I am pretty optimistic after seeing what has already been done by Mike K.

Thanks Mike


----------

